

Linus Torvalds writes pretty awesome commit messages - mcantelon
https://github.com/torvalds/diveclog/commit/a6b9eaee0aa2ff67482560f4401e0dc6f2c79237

======
lysium
I find the commit message overly verbose. Further, the commit contains several
different changes at once ('File' and 'Quit' menu entries for different
reasons, keyboard accelerator).

Granted, that's Linus' repo so he can phrase the commit messages the way he
likes it. I just don't see what's "pretty awesome" about it.

~~~
dlsspy
I like commit messages that capture the programmers thoughts well. A short,
concise summary is important. The rest of the stuff is often things I want to
know when I'm looking at a commit. Something is wrong with it, and I want to
understand what the goal was as clearly as possible.

Doing more than one thing at once, no matter how trivial, often seems to bite,
though.

------
deleo
How long before he will rewrite and window and widgets library?

